# Does the flag change when you delete or replace it with a design?



## Pansear-and-Nana (Jul 25, 2018)

I want to save more qr pattern codes and one of my qrs stored in my mayor is the current town flag. Would it change if I wipe out it?s qr slot? Also does the same happen to signs and cut out standees?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 25, 2018)

If a design in your pocket is replaced with another design, anything it's on will also change.

So basically if I have a tie-dye design on my town flag, and I replace the tie dye design in my pocket with a flower design, the flag will change to the flower design.

Hope this answers your question.


----------



## Mayor Kera (Jul 25, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> If a design in your pocket is replaced with another design, anything it's on will also change.
> 
> So basically if I have a tie-dye design on my town flag, and I replace the tie dye design in my pocket with a flower design, the flag will change to the flower design.
> 
> Hope this answers your question.



This does not apply to the town flag.

My mayor in Clover has a flag with three roses, which I deleted to make room for other things. The flag is still outside my town hall.


----------



## Flare (Jul 25, 2018)

Nope it doesn't. So you can put up a custom flag and not worry about having to use up a design slot.


----------



## Tomoe Hotaru (Jul 26, 2018)

Mayor Kera said:


> This does not apply to the town flag.
> 
> My mayor in Clover has a flag with three roses, which I deleted to make room for other things. The flag is still outside my town hall.





Flare said:


> Nope it doesn't. So you can put up a custom flag and not worry about having to use up a design slot.



That?s super interesting, I didn?t know that!
Does it only apply to the town flag on the town hall or the train station as well?
Is there any other exception to the rule where the design will not change on the object even if it isn?t kept in the inventory anymore?


----------



## Flare (Jul 26, 2018)

Tomoe Hotaru said:


> That?s super interesting, I didn?t know that!
> Does it only apply to the town flag on the town hall or the train station as well?
> Is there any other exception to the rule where the design will not change on the object even if it isn?t kept in the inventory anymore?


The only times where keeping the QR design is necessary is for clothing, furniture, and for town layout designs, like paths. 

And then having to keep the QR is not necessary for both the train and town hall flag and for any custom designs you put on the custom design standee and sign.


----------

